# Sargent Big Trout, SNOOK, and pretty ladies ***pics***



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been down right incredible. Lots and lots of solid trout are being caught using several different tactics. Bull tide has fish pushed into many different areas. I can't even imagine how wide open October will be. I have dates available. Give me a call/text or shoot me an email.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com
[email protected]


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)




----------

